# Boy Scouts of America



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi folks,
I made these pocket shooters this weekend.
They are going to a Boy Scout troop in California.
They requested identical forks as far as shootability. They are going to do some competition shooting, and are going to use dog food nuggets for ammo








Not the most accurate projectile, but environmentally safe. The racoons and varmints will love it.
BB


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice Tom. I'm sure they'll love them. Jt


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I know they will..







I do mine.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Tom! Man, I would love to get those guys on the Slingshot band wagon nationally. They are into Archery,with a little coaxing maybe they can be convinced to try group slingshooting. That would be great for the sport! Maybe this is a good first step!







Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll be working with the boyscouts again this spring and summer. Yes, the boyscouts like to use dog food, but at the NWTF's Jake's Day, we used .50 cal paintballs, and the kids loved them. Getting them on nationally, starts in our own communities.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

If I tried to hook them up with Slingshots around here,one of youse would have to come bail me out!







Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Flatband said:


> If I tried to hook them up with Slingshots around here,one of youse would have to come bail me out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would still try to find out what activities they do at their meets.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

My Boss at work is big into the Scouts and I did approach one of the Scout leaders that speak at the schools about Slingshots but either one was too receptive about the idea. I think it also has a lot to do with geography. Anything even remotely related to weapons (especially Slingshots) is looked at as trouble waiting to happen. It was even that way around here when i was a kid-and that's going back a bit! Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a great effort for a great organization, Tom. Well done!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I second Pelleteer....well done Tom. Take the cell phone out of their hands and replace it with a slingshot! The Boy Scouts are about the only ones turning out decent kids anymore!


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Flatband said:


> My Boss at work is big into the Scouts and I did approach one of the Scout leaders that speak at the schools about Slingshots but either one was too receptive about the idea. I think it also has a lot to do with geography. Anything even remotely related to weapons (especially Slingshots) is looked at as trouble waiting to happen. It was even that way around here when i was a kid-and that's going back a bit! Flatband


Flat,

Thats sad that's the perception of slingshots in some areas of our country or the world for that matter. I think as enthusiasts it's up to us to educate and demonstrate and do as much as we can to change the perception. Tom is doing something awesome for exposure. I hope this kind of stuff continues. It's what we need to revive interest in the sport. Something I think that is a possibility as 2nd Amendment rights are attacked and shredded by the minute it seems.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You're right Bud and it is a sin. I love Slingshots and I can't even go out in my back yard and shoot unless I do a complete 360 degree check to see who is out and around. You can't even buy a knife in NJ unless it's under a certain specified length. When I told that Scout Master about the slingshots,his exact words were"maybe in another state,but doubtful here".It's crazy. Maybe when they get those good looking shooters from Tom,the right people may see them and see how much fun they really are and get a movement started. Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Gary...you must really like living where you live.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I`m hoping that other scout troops will see whats going on, and want their own slingshots.
If I was a scout leader, I would have the boys out looking for natural forks.
Then I would have them fashion their own custom slingshots, and show them how to set them up with some nice flatbands.
I am hoping though, that the boys in California, will like the pocket shooter, boardcuts ,I sent them.
Tom


----------

